# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Meklēju 24V audio stiprekli. 2;4ch.

## Kernel

Ahoi. Varbūt kāds var ieteikt kur meklēt. Barošanas spriedums 24v(smagais auto) kurā virzienā meklēt audio pastiprinātāju? Standarta 12Voltīgajiem 24v nepatiks, vai ne?

----------


## Kernel

Vēl ir doma par labu sinusoida invertoru uz 220, un tad home stiprekli vai garām risinājums  ::

----------


## flybackmaster

viens labs buck convertors no 24V uz 12V, varētu būt efektīvāks un kompaktāks par 240V sīnusa pārveidotāju
12V pastiprinātāju pie 24V nevar, ja nav speciāli norādīda tāda opcija. 
starp 12V un 24V pastiprinātāji būtībā atšķiras tikai tā transformātors (prim. vijumu vairāk) un pāris tranzistori (lielāku spriegumu, mazāk ampēru) 
noteikti tādi pastiprinātāji ir, tik nez kā ar cenām un izvēli un piegādi utt

----------


## Zigis

Uz TI mikrenēm TPA3118, TPA3116 labi D klases stiprekļi, darbojas kā reizi no 9V-24V Ebajā ķīniešu plates par mazām cenām un dažas pat nesliktā kvalitātē.

----------


## flybackmaster

@Zigis 24V sistēmas diapazons ir 18..28V, tāpat kā 12V sistēma 10..14V. 
Tām D klases pastiprinātāja platītēm būtu vajadzīgs sprieguma regulators/stabilizators lai darbotos stabili/droši.
Vel labāks pastiprinātājs TAS5630 600W var pat 2omu skalruni darbināt

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Tu iesaki no 24 taisīt 12 un tad pastiprinātājs šos 12 atkal taisīs uz +-30 vai cik nu tur vajag? Kaut kā arī neracionāli. Kādreiz es preikš jahtu 24V sistēmas pārtaisīju vairākus 12V auto pastiprinātāju impulsu pārveidotājus un ārēji nekādas pēdas tam nebija, nekādu lieku vadu, nekādu lieku kastīšu. Shēma jau tam pārveidotājam vienkārša, bet kaut kas tomēr jāsaprot lai to pārtaisītu.

----------


## lauriss

Nem  elektribu no 1 aka.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Lauri, tas ir ĻOOOTI slikts ieteikums, ja vien negribi lai autors nokauj sev smagucim aķus.

----------


## lauriss

Ja nem 2 2kanalu(jo virsraksta mineti 4ch)stipreklus un liek katru pie sava aka tad viss ir normali.

----------


## lauriss

Bet tas der ja abiem stiprekliem slodze vienada

----------


## Zigis

> Bet tas der ja abiem stiprekliem slodze vienada


 Un vēl katram kanalam sava "zeme"  ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nē, Lauri, tas nekam neder. Kaut vai jau minētās "zemes" dēļ.

----------


## lauriss

nu nevajag jau but slinkam un gan + gan - vilkt no aka un lai ieslektos panem salona ieriko sledzi ar 2 nesaistitiem ievadiem un izvadiem un nepieskruvet pastuzus pie metaliskajam detalam vai tad ari noizolet savstarpeji pastiprinataju ar korpusu.ja nebus skinkums nospiest podzinu salona tad viss ir ok. var jau likt to inventoru piem http://www.argus.lv/shop/productinfo/A008838
bet ar tadu neko nevar izdarit. kaut ari topika taisitajs nav paskaidrojis cik specigu visu liks. katra zina no akiem savilkt man liekas jedzigak neka nopirkt dc/dc konveieri kas jau vietu aiznem un nespej liela dlodze darboties. protams kad tas pareizi nav , bet nu aki nav tik varigi kad nespes so izturet. protams abi pastuzi nedarbojas vienadi un slodzes bisku atskirsies , bet akim kam ir 180amh tas nebutu skerslis jo galu gala  aki ari nekad tev nav vienadi

----------


## Didzis

Lauriss, tas nedarbojas. Šoferis nav tas cilvēks, kurš divus vadus vilks. Viņam autiņa korpuss liekas kā viens vads, jo lampiņas ta deg. Pašam bija gadījums, kad šoferis tilta slēguma stiprekli nocepināja. Zvana, ka kautkas nodzirksteļojis, prasu pieliki pie masas, bet šis man pretī, es zinu, ka nevar pie masas, es pie brūnā vada pieslēdzu skaļruni.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ak, jel, Lauri, Tu tiešām nesaproti? Pirmkārt jau Tev slodze nekad nebūs vienāda uz abiem pastiprinātājiem, atliks šoferim paregulēt balansu un viss aizbrauks vēl lielākā tūtā. Tāpēc pat nav vērts izskatīt šādu variantu. Plus, pastāsti, lūdzu, kā Tu pat no korpusa izolētam pastiprinātājam plāno noizolēt ieeju masas vienu no otra? Ar transformatoriem?  ::  Avots taču viens! Ar vienu masu!
Problēma jau ir tā, ka slogojot vienu akumulatoru, Tu daļu viņa lādēšanas strāvas novirzi uz pastiprinātāju. Kamēr viens akumulators tiek lādēts daļēji, ar zemāku spriegumu, tikmēr neslogotais tiek lādēts ar pilnu strāvu, jo ģenerators, visdrīzāk, seko tikai aķu kopīgajam spriegumam. Attiecīgi, neslogotais tā tiek pārlādēts un tā mūžs būs īsāks. 
Telekomunikāciju tehnikā daudz kas strādā uz 48V, kas ir četri 12V aķi virknē un gudrākām sistēmām ir balansēšanas bloki, kuri aķu nesimetrijas gadījumā aķu spriegumus savstarpēji "izlīdzina" vai kaut vai vienkārši mēra un brīdina par sliktu akumulatoru. Bet te kaut ko tādu izmantot būtu nonsenss.

----------


## lauriss

[QUOTE=Kodolskiltava;116444]
Problēma jau ir tā, ka slogojot vienu akumulatoru, Tu daļu viņa lādēšanas strāvas novirzi uz pastiprinātāju. Kamēr viens akumulators tiek lādēts daļēji, ar zemāku spriegumu, tikmēr neslogotais tiek lādēts ar pilnu strāvu, jo ģenerators, visdrīzāk, seko tikai aķu kopīgajam spriegumam. Attiecīgi, neslogotais tā tiek pārlādēts un tā mūžs būs īsāks. 
[/es nesaprotu ko no mana sacita nesaprati. 24 v smagajam tatad 2 aki virkne. uz 1 aki atseviski pievienots 1 stipreklis tatad kopa 2 kurs katrs pievienots ar saviem vadiem pie sava aka gan +gan -  un remote ari no katra aka nemts +12 kas iet caur pogu lai ieslektu ar 2 iejam un izejam atdalitu. un pasi ampi atdaliti no korpusa . ja plano slogot vienaditad nav  ladesanas problemas un teoretiski neko nepis kopa . 10w robezu izmainas uz akulumatoru nav spejigs tam akim neko izdarit .
taka tiek meklets 2 vai 4 kanalu risinajums tad nav problemas  ieviest 2 pastiprinatajus. neesmu skatijies vai tas atmaksajas salidzinot ar 1 patiprinataja un parveidotaja pirksanu.    
un es saku JA PLANO SLOGOT VIENADI tad to var darit .protams drosak ar parveidotaju bet VAI autoram ir tada vajadzibato darit tas paliek vina zina

----------


## Didzis

Lauris, Tavā variantā kā atdalīsi ieejas masas? Kas vienam stipreklim massa, tas otram 12 volti.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ā, pag, 10W neko nemainīs? Tas, protams, skan maz, bet tas ir ap 1A pie 12V. Pie šī no gaisa pagrābtā pieņēmuma tas nozīmē, ka viens aķis KONSTANTI tiktu lādēts ar 1A vairāk kā otrs. Ja tas smagucis pa dienu rullē 10h, tas ir 18 dienas lai viens aķis tiktu jau 2x pārlādēts. Tu vēl arvien domā, ka tas nekas?  :: 
Un tiešām, vēl arvien paliek jautājums par to, kas notiks tajā brīdī kad pie signāla avota vienosi abu šo pastiprinātāju ieejas (ja tās, protams, būs nesimetriskās).  ::  Es zinu kas notiks, jo reiz uz akumulatoru masīva man nokrita alumīnija kastīte.

----------


## AndrisZ

> 10w robezu izmainas uz akulumatoru nav spejigs tam akim neko izdarit .


 10W tas ir 1A rupji rēķinot, Tas nozīmē, ka, ja šoferis visu laiku kad brauc, klausās mūziku, tad 8 darba stundās viens no aķiem tiks nedalādēts par 8Ah, otrs par 8Ah pārlādēts. Mēnesī tās būs 200Ah vienā maiņā strādājot! Ilgi tāds aķis nevilks!
Un tad vēl tā kaste uz kuras korpusa ir +12V ar drošinātāju +/- 100A (ja tādu vispār pieliek)! Var jau izolēt, bet tam ir arī jādzesējas!
Agri vai vēlu špreksteļu salūts garantēts un līdz ugunsgrēkam arī nav tālu!

----------


## Ints

Gatavs risinājums
https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/FX-502A-24V-4A-2-0-channel-50W-50W-HIFI-High-power-digital-amplifier-Beyond-TA2024/32796183413.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10342_10343_10059_10340_10314_10341_10534_100031_10084_10604_10083_10103_10307_10303_10302_10142_10125,searchweb201603_25,ppcSwitch_5&algo_expid=d13eb46f-94c9-4126-aa1a-4149b594903f-26&algo_pvid=d13eb46f-94c9-4126-aa1a-4149b594903f&priceBeautifyAB=0
Vai arī ejam uz smagās tehnikas šrotu, varbūt var no kāda autobusa izravēt.

----------


## lauriss

Ar izolesanu no korpusa es domaju lai pastiprinataja metala korpusu nepieskruve pie smaga korpusa. Panem saplaksni pieskruve pie smaga un tad tikai ampu liec virsu un nav nekadu dzesesanas problemu. Un nevienmeriba. Uz ampiem ari atri var izregulet. Ieja ieliekam sinusu 1 khz uz meram izejas v. Saregulejam lai abi ampi iet vienadi un gatavs. 
Te jau runa neiet vai tas isti ir pareizi jo tas nav bet vai ta var darit. Un par to gnd. Nem no sava aka gan + gan - tatad 4 vadi javelk.  Gnd 12v 1 ampam un 12 24 otram ampam. Nesajaucam vadus  un viss kartiba.
Vai ari es seit ari esmu kautko nepateicis pareizi?

----------


## Ints

Un būs vienalga kopējā masa-caur ieejām.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Lauri, Tu gandrīz visu saki nepareizi!  ::  Pirmkārt, ko tas Tavs sīnusa paņēmiens noregulēs? Nu, pieņemsim, ka viens pastiprinātājs ir kreisajai pusei, otrs labajai pusei. Paņems šoferis pagriezīs balansu lai labā puse skan skaļāk un uzreiz labās puses pastiprinātājs tērēs vairāk. Pat ja Tu panāktu kaut kādu balansu, būs neskaitāmi iemesli, kas Tavu sistēmu no tā izšķobīs ārā.
Par masām, nuu, iedomājies, maģīša izejām jau visas masas būs viens vads. Bet katram pastiprinātājam masa būs 0V vai 12V. Kas notiks kad šīs masas pieslēgs pie maģīša masas?  ::

----------


## lauraiss

Jāpadomā par profila vārda maiņu, tiešām pārāk līdzīgi. Cien. lauriss, Tu esi mazāk sen, pieliec sev ciparus, vai kaut ko. Ja nu galīgi nekādi, dod ziņu un es sev piesiešu kaut kādus papildus titulus un simbolus.
P.S. Lauris - pauris.

----------


## Kernel

> Tu iesaki no 24 taisīt 12 un tad pastiprinātājs šos 12 atkal taisīs uz +-30 vai cik nu tur vajag? Kaut kā arī neracionāli. Kādreiz es preikš jahtu 24V sistēmas pārtaisīju vairākus 12V auto pastiprinātāju impulsu pārveidotājus un ārēji nekādas pēdas tam nebija, nekādu lieku vadu, nekādu lieku kastīšu. Shēma jau tam pārveidotājam vienkārša, bet kaut kas tomēr jāsaprot lai to pārtaisītu.


 Pagaidām šis man laikam visvairāk derētu. Cik izmaksātu pārtaisīt barošanu uz 24v pie Tevis?
Plānojas meklēt 4ch ampu, subim tilta un 2 kanāli vidiem,augšām. Papetisu gan arī gatavos risinājumus, ko te iemeta.

----------


## lauriss

> Jāpadomā par profila vārda maiņu, tiešām pārāk līdzīgi. Cien. lauriss, Tu esi mazāk sen, pieliec sev ciparus, vai kaut ko. Ja nu galīgi nekādi, dod ziņu un es sev piesiešu kaut kādus papildus titulus un simbolus.
> P.S. Lauris - pauris.


 es issaku savu domu kas un ka, neesmu nevienu apvainojis  ,protams nezinot vai tas ir ta isti pareizi vai nav ( ierekinam to kad neko kad es neko neesmu macijies par elektroniku). Es no kludam censos macities ,beeeettt tas bija taka uzbrauciens vai kaa??? Ja ta tad varam 2vata satikties un parunat par tadiem apvaiojosiem vardiem . Man jau po..j es par saviem speju atbildet , bet nevienu nezinasanas pec neeamu apvainojis. Piemerams pie tevis aizies skolnieks un tu vinu apdirsisi kad neko nejedz un tu vinu ta ari reali sauks par pauri? Es ja nezinu prasu vecakajiem biedriem padomu bet nev8enu kas ir zam vai virs mana limena neesmu apdirsis un tuuu m..li uzdrosinies. Ka man to saprast istasti mani????????....

----------


## lauriss

]Es stastu ja visu simetriski izmanto tad var iztikt bet vai to dzive var izmantot neko neesmu teicis vai atbalstijis tik savu viedokli/ ideju izteicis...

----------


## Ints

Bet, ja cilvēks noticētu un izdarītu, kā tu teici- te jau minēja iespējamās sekas.
Jauni akumulatori smagajam nemaksā lēti.
Un, lai saprastu, ka ideja ir nepareiza, pietiek ar pamatskolas fizikas kursu.

----------


## flybackmaster

Kā ar šo 24V 199$ + free shipping : https://www.amazon.com/Pyle-PLTA580-2-Channel-Bridgeable-Amplifier/dp/B0071I16MA 
Pārtaisīt var sākot ar 10EUR, ja grib un prot izdarīt.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Lauri, nu nav iespējams tā vienkārši ņemt un lietot viņus simetriski. Es nesaku, ka tas vispār nav iespējams, bet daaaaudz vieglāk ir vnk paņemt 24V pastiprinātāju vai 24V-12V pārveidotāju.
Kernel, piedod, man pārbūvei nav laika. Labāk ņem ko no tiem 24V pastiprinātājiem ko Tev iesaka.

----------


## acdcpcb

Var tacu no piepetaj kontakta barot kadu akustiku kas darbotos no 5v 2amperi. No usb 5v amplifier module.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Var tacu no piepetaj kontakta barot kadu akustiku kas darbotos no 5v 2amperi. No usb 5v amplifier module.


 Nu, kā kulaks uz acss! Punkts visai diskusijai!  ::  ::  :: 
Kurš te gribēja acdcpcb izbanot?

----------


## salvador

es tā dzirdēju ka valodniecības komisijā Janīnai Kursītei uznāca negaidīts ģībonis izlasot lietotāja "acdcpcb" komentāru...  ::  :: 


bet vai topika autors ir vispār skaidri definējis kādu jaudu viņam vajag tajā smagajā?

----------


## acdcpcb

Aizmirsat ka vajag but troksnu filtra shemai, lai varetu vienot klat pastiprinataju.

----------


## flybackmaster

Varētu pie piepipetāja pieslēgt 5V2A kam pieslēgtu 2x izolētus pārveidotājus no 5V uz 12V, ar ko uzlādēsies divi virknē slēgti superkondensātori/akumulātori. Tad 24V uz sīnusa pārveidotāju 24V 230V . Tad varēs slēgt jebkuru veikalā nopērkamo ligzdā spraužamo pārveidotāju uz 12V vai 24V vai 36V un darbini kādu pastūzi gribas.

----------


## acdcpcb

Portativa ar usb ligzdu tumbina kurai varetu pievienot flesatminju. Vai tf karti. Kura uzladetos no usb adaptera.

----------

